# Original G- Plus Tuning?



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I recently saw a guy on e-bay have an original G-Plus hooked up to some type of machine ( I went back to look for the post but didn't see it so I figured it ended) and claim that they were a full 4 km faster than today's Super G- Plus. I also remember seeing a picture or two on here of some radically worked some Original G- Plus(es). Thus, I was wondering can the old ones out run the new ones ( I drag race mainly). I never really had much success with them because the pick up shoes seemed so fickle. Can somebody give me tips of how to work one up and are there hop up parts around. I know I purchased a Super Mag about 20 years ago with polymer magnets ( they would probably be considered weak by today's standards) and I remember that there were different motors for them at that time.


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

I have a few with original silver pick up shoes which makes a big difference. The brushes (inside the barrels) wear out over time and new ones also help. I sometimes use Tyco brushes as they are narrower and are less prone to sticking in the barrels.

The Super Magnatractions (like the ones used for Blazin Brakes and speed shifters) are wickedly fast when you pull the rear axle assembly and replace it with just one crown gear (the larger one that is in it) and glue it in place on the axle.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Jeremy, it sounds like you're doing a mod on the speedshifter/cats eye/blazin brakes chassis. Those chassis have a funky rear gear assembly with a brake or 2 gears that allow the motor to spin either way or the car can run in either direction on the track. Much like a Tyco TCR or aurora speedsteer rearend.

The supermagnatraction has a fixed rear gear just like a G+ and it only has room for that style of crown gear. The other 3 are based on the supermag, but with an open rear gearbox. My solution to that is to just swap in a Super G+ rear axle and pinion. They do run wickedly fast after that mod. Ive said it before, but the supermag and its variants are some of the best work that Aurora has ever done. Id really like to see it re-popped the way AW has re-popped the magnatraction as the XT. It just needs a solid thru-axle for the front and multiple positions to be a top notch chassis.

I was gonna post pics for comparison but my camera's battery is dead, so Ill do that after work.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I'm not doing any mods, I know how tear down and assemble the car. What I am looking for are the radical tips. I've seen a picture in the past of a g plus that looked like it had something soldered on it. I didn't know what. I guess I'm curious to know if the old g plus can be modified to out run the new super/mega versions, like the unlimited t jets out run the non- magnatractions and magna-tractions versions. I believe I've heard eastside johnny mention a radical original g plus that he has. The problem may be finding the parts. About 20 years ago when a bunch i=of us were racing off the wall warts the Super G's couldn't come near the Super Mags and the Amracs. I always had problems setting up a g plus and I was curious to see what I was doing wrong.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok, here's a couple pics of a stock supermagnatraction and a supermag variant with the Super G+ rear axle swap:

Stock Supermag on the left, under the white car, and a converted speedshifter on the right:










Top views of Speedshifter on the left and Supermag on the right:


----------

